# Free Matchday Overtips.com



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 14, 2017)

I have some tips in my opinion:

  Netherlands, Eredivisie: Heracles vs AZ Alkmaar, both teams to score , @1.40;
  Spain, LaLiga: Ath Bilbao vs Las Palmas, Bilbao to beat Las Palmas, @1.44;

Doubles: @2.01.
You can check the april report on overtips.com to see our activity.....


----------



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 19, 2017)

I have some tips in my opinion:

  Champions League: Barcelona vs Juventus, Barcelona to score in both half , @1.90;

Single: @1.90

2. Champions League: Monaco vs Dortmund, Monaco over 1.5 goals , @1.80;

Single: @1.80.

50 units each tips
Total Profit 840 units.

Contact me and will give the proof of the report.

Best Regards.


----------



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 21, 2017)

I have some tips in my opinion:


Austria, Erste Liga: Wattens vs Wacker Innsbruck, both teams to score, @1.61;
Ireland, Premier Division: Bray vs Shamrock Rovers, over 1.5 goals , @1.30;
Doubles: @2.10.


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 22, 2017)

*Chelsea vs Tottenham – Braintree vs Barrow, 22 April 2017*


I have some tips in my opinion:


England, FA Cup: Chelsea vs Tottenham, both teams to score, @1.75;
England, Vanarama National League : Braintree vs Barrow, over 1.5 goals , @1.25;
Doubles: @2.19.


----------



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 24, 2017)

*Bet of the day – Pescara Roma – FCSB Viitorul, 24 April 2017*


I have some tips in my opinion:


Italy, Seria A: Pescara vs As Roma, Roma to beat Pescara, @1.20;
Romania, Liga 1 : FCSB vs Viitorul, Viitorul over 0.5 goals , @1.66;
Doubles: @2.00.


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 25, 2017)

*Bet of the day – Chelsea – Southampton – La Coruna – Real Madrid, 24 April 2017*


I have some tips in my opinion:


England, Premier League: Chelsea vs Southampton, Chelsea to beat Southampton, @1.46 -(25 April 2017);
Spain, LaLiga : La Coruna vs Real Madrid, Real Madrid over 1.5 goals , @1.36;(26 April 2017)
Doubles: @1.99.


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 25, 2017)

*MatchDay Betting Journey April 2017*



*02 April 2017 Gent vs Club Brugge & Napoli vs Juventus @2.45, 100 euro,  Win, 145 euro

03 April 2017 West Ham vs Swansea & Cardiff U23 vs Huddersfield U23 @2.26, 100 euro, Win, 271 euro

05 April 2017 Chelsea vs Manchester City & Napoli vs Juventus @2.10, 100 euro, Win, 381 euro

06 April 2017 Roda vs Zwolle & Eibar vs Las Palmas @2.13, 100 euro,  Win,  494 euro

08 April 2017 Chelsea vs Manchester City & Bayern Munich vs Dortmund @2.09, 100 euro, Lost, 394 euro

09 April 2017 Lazio vs Napoli, Pumas vs Toluca @1.81, 100 euro,  Lost,  294 euro

10 April 2017 Bolton U23 vs Birmingham U23, Bristol City U23 vs Watford U23 @1.93, 100 euro, Win, 387 euro

11 April 2017 Juventus vs Barcelona, Macclesfield vs Maidstone @2.08, 100 euro, Lost 287 euro

12 April 2017 Bayern Munich vs Real Madrid @2.75, 100 euro, Win, 462 euro

13 April 2017 Vejle vs Nykobing, Ajax vs Schalke, Anderlecht vs United @1.91, 100 euro Win, 553 euro

14 April 2017 Heracles vs AZ Alkmaar, Ath Bilbao vs Las Palmas @2.01, 100 euro, Win, 654 euro

15 April 2017 Inter vs Ac Milan, Benfica B vs Famalicao @1.93, 100 euro, Win. 747 euro

16 April 2017 Manchester Utd vs Chelsea, Dinamo Bucharest vs Viitorul @1.93, 100, Win, 840 euro

19 April 2017 Barcelona vs Juventus @1.90, 100 euro, Lost, 740 euro

19 April 2017 Monaco vs Dortmund @1.80, 100 euro, Win, 820 euro

20 April 2017 Genk vs Celta Vigo, Elfsborg vs Orebro @1.91, 100 euro, Lost, 720 euro

21 April 2017 Wattens vs Wacker Innsbruck, Bray vs Shamrock Rovers, @2.10, 100 euro, Win 830 euro

22 April 2017 Chelsea vs Tottenham, Braintree vs Barrow @2.19,  100 euro,   Win,  949 euro

24 April 2017 Pescara vs Roma, FCSB vs Viitorul,  2.00, 100 euro, Win, 1049 euro

25 April 2017 Chelsea vs Southampton, La Coruna vs Real Madrid, 1.99, - , -

Total units or euro 1049.*


----------



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 26, 2017)

These tips are only a suggestion. Today I do not bet these tips.

Bayern Munich Over 1.5 goals & Real Madrid to beat La Courna, Doubles @ 1.97.

Profit / loss: Profit +320 units in this forum

Note: These tips will not count on my daily tips because I have the same team on a bet. My yesterday tips: Chelsea to beat Southampton & Real Madrid Over 1.5 goals. My rule do not bet the same team in 2 betting tickets.


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 27, 2017)

I have some tips in my opinion - 27 April 2017 - 100 units(euro in my case, each tips bet 3% from my bank, for example my bank is around Euro 3300)
England, Premier League: Manchester City vs Manchester United, both teams to score, @1.80;
Sweden, Allsvenskan: Norrkoping – Jonkopings, over 1.5 goals , @1.22;
Doubles: @2.20.

Profit / loss: Profit +417 units


----------



## Scott Hoffman (Apr 28, 2017)

I have some tips in my opinion,  27 April 2017, 100 units(euro in my case, each tips bet 3% from my bank, for example my bank is around Euro 3300)

  Italy, Serie A: Atalanta vs Juventus, Juventus over 0.5 goals, @1.22;
  Ireland, Premier League: Cork City vs  Bray, Cork City over 1.5 goals , @1.50;

Doubles: @1.83.
Profit / loss: Profit +317 units


----------



## scotthoffman (May 2, 2017)

02 April 2017 - 100 units(euro in my case, each tips bet 3% from my bank, for example my bank is around Euro 3300)
Austria, Erste Liga: LASK Linz vs Neustadt,  over 1.5 goals
Norway, OBOS-ligaen: Bodo/Glimt vs Start, both teams to score
Doubles: @1.85, 17/20, -117.65

April Profit / loss: Profit +400 units


----------



## Scott Hoffman (May 3, 2017)

Monaco vs Juventus, Monaco over 0.5 goals,
Ajax vs Lyon, Ajax over o.5 goals ,
Chelmsford vs Dartford, over 1.5 goals

Triples: @2.01 , 101/100, +101.00

April Profit / loss: Profit +400 units
May Profit/ loss: 0 WIN / 1 LOST


----------



## scotthoffman (May 4, 2017)

Europe, Europa League: Celta Vigo vs Manchester United, draw or Manchester to beat Celta Vigo
England, WSL 1 Women: Arsenal Women vs Liverpool Women, both teams to score 
Doubles: @2.15, 23/20,     +115.00

April Profit / loss: Profit +400 units
May Profit/ loss: 0 WIN / 2 LOST


----------



## scotthoffman (May 5, 2017)

France, Ligue 1: St Etienne vs Bordeaux, Bordeaux over 0.5 goals, @1.36, 9/25, -277.78;
Germany, Bundesliga 1: FC Koln vs SV Werder Bremen, draw or Bremen to beat Koln, @1.53, 53/100, -188.68;
Doubles: @2.09, 109/100, +109.00

April Profit / loss: Profit +400 units
May Profit/ loss: 1 WIN / 2 LOST (-85 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 6, 2017)

France, Ligue 1: PSG vs Bastia, Paris St-G To Score Both Halves, @1.33, 33/100, -303.03;
Germany, Bundesliga 1: Dortmund vs Hoffenheim , Goal in both halves, @1.36, 9/25, -277.78;
Doubles: @1.81, 81/100, -123.46.
April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 1 WIN / 3 LOST (-185 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 7, 2017)

Switzerland, Super League: Lugano vs Basel, over 1.5 goals;
France, Ligue 1: Marseille vs Nice, both teams to score;
Doubles: @1.94, 47/50, -106.38.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 2 WIN / 3 LOST (-104 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 8, 2017)

England, Premier League 2: Everton U23 vs Liverpool U23, both teams to score
Belgium, Reserve League: Standard U21 vs Club Brugge U21, both teams to score
Doubles: @2.10, 11/10, +110.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 3 WIN / 3 LOST (-10 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 9, 2017)

Germany, Germany Junioren Bundesliga : Wolfsburg U19 vs Dortmund U19 , both teams to score, @1.53, 53/100, -188.68;
Austria Regionalliga West: Eugendorf vs Salzburg, over 2.5 goals, @1.50, 1/2, -200;
Doubles: @2.29, 129/100, +129.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 4 WIN / 3 LOST (+100 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 10, 2017)

Europe, Champion League : Atletico Madrid Madrid vs Real Madrid, Real Madrid Over 0.5 goals, @1.25, 1/4, -400.00;
England, Premier League: Southampton vs Arsenal, Arsenal over 0.5 goals, @1.15, 3/20, -666.67;
Europe, Euro Under 17: England U17 vs Netherlands U17,over 1.5 goals , @1.28, 7/25, -357.14;
triples: @1.84, 21/25, -119.05.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 5 WIN / 3 LOST (+229 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 11, 2017)

Finaland, Veikkausliiga: HJK vs Ilves, Over 1.5 goals, @1.28, 7/25, -357.14;
Denmark, 1st Division: Nykobing vs Roskilde,  both teams to score, @1.53, 53/100, -188.68;
triples: @1.96, 24/25, -104.17.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 6 WIN / 3 LOST (+313 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 12, 2017)

Finaland, Veikkausliiga: Inter Turku vs VPS, Over 1.5 goals, @1.35, 7/20, -285.71;
Northern Ireland, NIFL Premiership: Ballymena vs Glenavon,  both teams to score, @1.43, 43/100, -232.56;
doubles: @1.94, 47/50, -106.38.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 7 WIN / 3 LOST (+409 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 13, 2017)

Spain, Segunda División: Elche vs Mirandes, Over 1.5 goals, @1.31, 31/100, -322.58;
Germany, Bundesliga: Werder Bremen vs Hoffenheim,  both teams to score, @1.38, 19/50, –263.16;
doubles: @1.81, 81/100, -123.46.


April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 7 WIN / 4 LOST (+309 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 14, 2017)

Italy,  Serie A: Torino vs Napoli, both teams to score, @1.44, 11/25, -227.27;
Italy, Serie A: AS Roma vs Juventus, over 1.5 goals, @1.28, 7/25, -357.14;
Germany, Bundesliga 2: Hannover  vs VfB Stuttgart,  over 1.5 goals, @1.25, 1/4, -400.00;
trebles (x1): @2.32, 33/25, +132.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 7 WIN / 5 LOST (+209 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 15, 2017)

England,  Premier League: Chelsea vs Watford, Chelsea over 1.5 goals, @1.28, 7/25, -357.14;
Turkey, Super Liga: Bursaspor vs Besiktas, Besiktas to beat Bursaspor, @1.25, 1/4, -400.00;
Iceland, Pepsideild: Valur vs Hafnarfjordur,   Valur over 0.5 goals, @1.26, 13/50, -384.62;
trebles (x1): @2.02, 51/50, +102.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 7 WIN / 6 LOST (+109 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 16, 2017)

England,  Championship: Reading vs Fulham, both teams to score 
Norway, OBOS-ligaen: Bodo/Glimt – Ull/Kisa,  over 0.5 goals in  first half
doubles(x1): @1.96, 24/25, -104.17.


April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units
May Profit/ loss: 8 WIN / 6 LOST (+211 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 17, 2017)

England, WSL 1 Women: Chelsea W vs Arsenal W, over 2.5 goals
Italy, Coppa Italia: Juventus vs Lazio,  draw or Juventus to beat Lazio
doubles(x1): @2.14, 57/50, +114.00.


April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 8 WIN / 7 LOST (+111 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 18, 2017)

Germany, Regionalliga Bayern: Bayern II vs Nurnberg II, over 2.5 goals;
England League Two: Exeter vs Carlisle,  both teams to score;
doubles(x1): @1.96, 24/25, -104.17.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 9 WIN / 7 LOST (+225 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 19, 2017)

Europe, Euro Under 17: Spain Under 17 vs England Under 17, both teams to score;
single (x1): @1.86, 43/50, -116.28.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 10 WIN / 7 LOST (+321 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 20, 2017)

Germany, Bundesliga 1: Dortmund – Werder Bremen, both teams to score;
France, Ligue 1: Lyon – Nice, both teams to score;
doubles (x1): @2.05, 21/20, +105.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 11 WIN / 7 LOST (+407 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 21, 2017)

Italy, Serie A: Lazio vs Inter, goal scored in both halves ;
Portugal, Segunda Liga: Braga B vs Sporting B, Over 0.5 goals in First Half
doubles (x1): @1.82, 41/50, -121.95.


April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 7 LOST (+512 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 22, 2017)

Germany, Under 19 League: Dortmund U19 vs Bayern U19, both teams to score ;
Iceland, Pepsideild: Valur – KR Reykjavik Sligo, over 0.5 goals in Second Half;
Ireland, Premier League: Sligo Rovers – Cork City, over 0.5 goals in Second Half;
triple (x1): @2.08, 27/25, +108.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 8 LOST (+412 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 23, 2017)

Romania, Liga 1: Poli Timisoara vs Pandurii, both teams to score;
odds: @1.95, 19/20, -105.26.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 9 LOST (+312 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 24, 2017)

Europe: Europa League: Ajax vs Manchester United, both teams to score;
odds: @1.95, 19/20, -105.26.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 10 LOST (+212 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 25, 2017)

Netherlands Eredivisie: AZ Alkmaar vs Utrecht, over 0.5 goals in second half;
England, WSL 1 Women: Manchester City W vs Chelsea W, over 1.5 goals;
Scotland, Premiership: Dundee Utd  vs Hamilton, Dundee over 0.5 goals; 
odds: @ 1.86, 43/50, -116.28.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 11 LOST (+112 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 26, 2017)

Ireland Premier League: Cork City vs Shamrock Rovers, Cork City to score at least one goal in both halves ;
odds: @2.30, 13/10, +130.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 12 WIN / 12 LOST (+12 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 27, 2017)

France, Coupe de France: Angers vs Paris SG, PSG to beat Angers;
Spain, Copa del Rey: Barcelona vs Alaves,  Barcelona to score at least one goal in both halves;
odds: @2.03, 103/100, +103.00.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 13 WIN / 12 LOST (+142 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 28, 2017)

Italy Serie A: AS Roma vs  Genoa, Edin Dzeko to score at least one goal in match;
Italy Serie A: Sampdoria vs Napoli,  Dries Mertens to score at least one goal in match;
odds: @1.79, 79/100, -126.58.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 13 WIN / 13 LOST (+42 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 29, 2017)

Turkey, Super Liga: Alanyaspor vs Galatasaray, over 2.5 goals;
Romania, Liga 1: Concordia vs FC Botosani, Draw no bet: Concordia
odds: @1.76, 19/25, -131.58.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 14 WIN / 13 LOST (+121 units)


----------



## scotthoffman (May 30, 2017)

I found my tips posted on other websites, many tipsters copy my bets. I decided in the future to post these only to my blog www.overtips.com.

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 15 WIN / 13 LOST (+197 units)

Thank you

Scott 
www.overtips.com


----------



## scotthoffman (May 30, 2017)

I found my tips posted on other websites, many tipsters copy my bets. I decided in the future to post these only to my blog www.overtips.com

April Profit / loss: 5 WIN / 1 LOST (+400 units)
May Profit/ loss: 15 WIN / 13 LOST (+197 units)

Thank you
www.overtips.com
Scott


----------

